# Finaly got the girls papers, what can you tell me about them



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

So I got papers on two of the girls. I did not get the papers on the other one so I will call her this afternoon and find out about that.

Padme was born 3/18/10 it says she is Purebred Lamancha Here papered name is TPM ZZ's Sandstone
Sire: Singing-Hills Blade Sire Wizard
B - CH Elm Glen Blade
D - GCH SinginigHills Malachite Sprite - it says 1M under her name
Dam: TPM Sister Zortex Zilda
B - Dream-Fire HR Vortex
D - SG TPM Sisters Sneakie Z-Banjo - it says 1M under her name also

Panda was born 5/7/10 and it says Experimental 5% Nubian 95% Lamancha
Sire: Singing-Hills Blade Sire Wizard
B - CH Elm Glen Blade
D - GCH Singing Hills Malachite Sprite
Dam: TMP Ghost Busters Puccina
B - TPM Voyagers Ghost-Buster - it has AI under his name
D - GCH TPM Frenchie's Ambrosia - it has 3M under her name

What does the 1M and 3M mean? Also what does the CH and GCH stand for in front of their names?

Here was some info I found on a few of the goats in the papers above. 
Grandfather CH Elm Glen Blade picture found on this site http://deerpathgoats.com/lamanchas.htm :








I like him too.

found this for the Grandmother on this site http://mystiquemeadow.tripod.com/herdsires/id7.html:
Singing-Hills Malchite Sprite, 2006 ADGA National Best LaMancha Udder









On the dams side I found an extended pedigree for the grandsire 
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx ... L001245602

So that was what i found doing a quick search on google.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Finaly got the girls papers, what can you tell me about *

GCH is Grand Champion, CH is Champion, The M's are their milk stars and how many generations behind them have earned their milk star.


----------



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Finaly got the girls papers, what can you tell me about *

Briana told you the terms right. I would like to add that I think you have come across some excellent lines. The dam lines are mostly unknowns, but Elm Glen and Singing Hills are well known for great quality.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Finaly got the girls papers, what can you tell me about *

I'm not 100% sure on the AI by Ghost-Busters name but I think that stands for Artificial Insemination.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Finaly got the girls papers, what can you tell me about *

You have some really nice bloodlines! I love the thought of a three 3m on the grade!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Finaly got the girls papers, what can you tell me about *

:greengrin: Well...I'd say that your pretty girls have some very impressive bloodlines. It's a great feeling to be a bit surprised when you see it on paper :hug:


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Finaly got the girls papers, what can you tell me about *

Thanks everyone, I guess I did pretty good with my first goats, especially not knowing anything lol. I got there and just said aww shes cute, I want her and her and her lol.
But all the ladies goats where nice looking, and her facility was really impressive and nice clean kept. Goats where divided into seperate pens and each pen was a certain type of goat, Like ages where all kept divided up, Does with kids in one pen, Dry does in another,
She asked me what I wanted in my goats and I told her milk, so she took me to one pen and said any in this pen will be excellent milk goats, another pen had all excellent show goats. It was very organized and made it easy to pick out what I wanted. So I just got in and chose based on personality after spending 30min playing with them all.

So its nice to know what you think about their papers, thats all an added bonus. 
Thanks


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Finaly got the girls papers, what can you tell me about *

I'm afraid I did the same thing.... "Oh, how darling... yes I'll take them both" "Oh, and by the way, I want to milk them"
Well, really really cute counts for something.


----------

